# So a shamed



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe now she will listen you. She is ok, lesson learned.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Could happen with any horse that is physically capable of the moves. Glad the student is okay.

Why are you ashamed? We can only try to make a riding environment safe. But, horses, even the best of them, can and do do this for who knows what reason.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Don't be ashamed, it wasn't your fault. 

All horses spook, you told the rider to keep their contact and started them off in the arena before taking them out to an open jumping paddock. You kept the situation safe and could have done nothing else to prevent it. What to say to her and her mum? Apologise, mention spooking is what horses do sometimes and ask the student if she's ok again. Don't blame yourself 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

The best thing I ever learned was how to listen to my instructor when poo hit the fan. At first my self preservation instincts would take hold and I would find myself either on the ground or in the saddle by chance. One time poo hit the fan and my instructor belted into the microphone "NOW LISTEN TO ME!" It was loud enough to open my ears outside of what was happening on the horse's back she she said it with such authority that I suddenly became more afraid of NOT listening to her than I was afraid of what was happening on the horse.

A little fear and respect of your instructor will go a long way!

Once I learned to listen to my instructor, I realized that I was saving my own butt. I automatically searched for her words when poo hit the fan and she would work us through it. It eventually happened enough that it became second nature, I was able to bring the horse back without her saying much at all.

I do remember this one time where a school horse was bucking a student off and I just so happen to be in the arena for jump crew. She told me to get on and I used the student's helmet, which was way too big. But hey, it was just a couple bucks and I didn't feel like I really needed a helmet, so I put it on. The horse LAUNCHED into the air with a big leap and when we landed, the helmet fell over my eyes. No time to pull it back because he was broncking around. I had no sight and wsa about to fall off to the right. That trust I had in my teacher and my listening skills saved me. My instructor belted into the microphone and my ears picked up "Left seatbone! Sit back, sit back, pick his head up, low right seatbone, you're leaning too far in!"


The entire ordeal lasted a couple seconds but she talked me through a bucking fit while I was literally BLIND. I'll never forget that ride. Once the fit was over, I switched the helmet out for one that fit better and continued and the horse fought a bit more and then settled in.


As an instructor, you need to talk your student through what is happening and the best thing you can tell your student is "Whatever the horse is doing, just ride it. The horse is running away from you at the canter? Then you're cantering. Just ride the canter" People tend to panic when they aren't in control and the gait wasn't their idea. Teach your student to just ride the gait. Its just another gait.


And then you have to worry about your student listening to the advice ;-) I know you feel bad, but you probably did everything you could to work the student through what happened. Now that she knows what CAN happen on a loose rein contact with this horse, she just MIGHT pick up the slack! Bad experiences have a tendancy to make us take the advice we should have taken before the experience!


----------



## Amanda B (Aug 15, 2012)

Horses are unpredictable. There is no such thing as a totally bomb-proof horse. It happens. That's why you have everyone sign a release of liability before they are allowed to handle your horse, right? I do wonder, though, why the horse was able to get out of the arena. Was the gait open or is there no gait? Is there something that can be done about that in the future? Also,l would suggest that you talk with your students about strategies for what they can do to stop a horse if it bolts, like circling or a one-rein stop. I also teach all of my students to do an emergency dismount, first at the halt, and then as they get better at it, we practice at all 3 gaits. These things will give you and them peace of mind that you are minimizing your risk of anyone getting hurt.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm an instructor too, who's had 2 students get dumped, luckily they were both my Recreational riders, not my therapy students (we take extreme measure so that could never happen). I'm licensed in both recreational and therapeutic riding instructor - so no one flip . 
It's a horrifying experience, because you can think and feel and shout everything they need to do to fix the situation, but you're completely out of control. You shouldn't feel bad - how many times did you fall when you were a student? It happens. 
But there are still a few lessons for you out of this situation.
Gates being the first one, that's the most important thing, arenas have special footing for horses, it's also a softer landing for us than potentially, gravel, pavement, hard ground, ice, snow anything. And when the student does fall, the horse is still contained and can't as easily get hurt. 
So if you have gates - shut them, if your student isn't in control enough to rider where there are no gates, put a lead on and stay with them. Assuming a student who isn't perfect yet at keeping contact and maintaining control on a horse is only walk/trot you can help be there just as back up and walk/trot with them. Whenever I take a student on a 'trail ride' around the property, if there aren't gates, there's a lead on. 

You did very well to go to her before the horse (sometimes that's hard to do ) and usually at that point there's tons of people around to go catch the horse. I'm glad your student was ok, you definitely couldn't have for-seen that, you did everything right - sometimes stuff just happens. 

I agree with Amanda, most of my able body students are taught one rein stops or emergency dismounts, at least talked through how it would work. Also remember to remind them to get a new helmet


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

this is what horse do some times horses do things


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would make sure she is in an enclosed area. Not sure if you didn't have a gate or neglected to close it.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

(This isn't directed to the OP or a specific person, just at the replies in general.) 

Gee, you guys sure rely on arenas and gates a lot, lol! I don't even have an enclosed space to ride in, except for a round pen that isn't even round and has no special footing. I have never actually ridden in it, although I plan to work my colt in if he needs it when he gets back from the trainer. For me, every ride is a ride out in the open. 

I understand beginners need help and instruction but people really need to learn to ride out in the real world too, not just in the safety of an arena to contain the horse. I mean, are you really riding if you have to have a fence to contain the horse? I kind of feel like arenas are for training or for showing. Not something you use to keep the horse contained while you ride. :think:

Even thinking back on my round pen, I wish I hadn't used it as a crutch when my colt was a baby. Because he does excellent in the round pen and is flighty out in the real world. I think as horse people in general, we rely too much on round pens and arenas.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

When I was younger and taking lessons I got run away with and bucked off many times! I always just thought that was part of horse riding. You can't guarantee that it will never happen and it should make a better horseperson. Learning to take the falls and regain control is all part of the game


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Kids fall. Its part of the game. I always tell my kids that when they fall off it means they are a real rider now. They get a laugh out of it. I had one kid fall and get drug about 20 feet in the arena. She jumped up and was great. Then her Mom walked into the arena and she started bawling. There was nothing wrong with her. Just seeing her Mom made it all click. 

Don't stress. If you are going to teach you are going to have students fall off. Its not always their fault, its not always the horses fault and its not always your fault. Its just part of the game. We are trusting these huge animals to carry us around. Poop happens. The most quiet of horses will have their moments.

As for the poster who mentioned relying on arenas. I like to keep my kids in an enclosed area until they get an idea of how to control their horse. It just minimizes the degree of the disaster. I actually keep my kids on a lunge line for about 8 - 12 lessons before I let them have their reins and ride on their own, then put them back on the lunge line to learn to canter. You actually are required to teach beginners on the lunge line when you do your coaching certification.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

how can they learn how to ride out of the open if they can't ride in arena without getting scared in horse running off . I'm at it woulda been a lot worse if they were out on a trail ride and horse ran all the way back to the barn
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

They learn to ride out in the open by first learning good riding skills in the arena and then transferring that to outside the arena. Beginners don't need to worry about controlling a horse on the trail AND trying to stay on. It can be overwhelming and intimidating for some.

Not everyone rides outside of an arena. Before I bought my horse he had NEVER gone outside of the arena. I know several people who own horses and don't even canter IN the arena and ONLY walk outside of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> how can they learn how to ride out of the open if they can't ride in arena without getting scared in horse running off . I'm at it woulda been a lot worse if they were out on a trail ride and horse ran all the way back to the barn
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The rider was riding well in the arena, it was said plain as day in the OP. One doesn't know what will happen outside of the arena until you go outside of the arena.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

trailhorserider said:


> (This isn't directed to the OP or a specific person, just at the replies in general.)
> 
> Gee, you guys sure rely on arenas and gates a lot, lol! I don't even have an enclosed space to ride in, except for a round pen that isn't even round and has no special footing. I have never actually ridden in it, although I plan to work my colt in if he needs it when he gets back from the trainer. For me, every ride is a ride out in the open.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I feel for the instructor, everyone is ok and the horse is hopefully ok.

Speaking of arenas and indoor arenas, a little of topic, but where I come from we could ride outside nearly 100% of the time, when I moved we rode indoors for nearly 75% of the time. The anxiety associated with being boxed into an arena was immense for a while, and then I got completely comfortable with it......and then summer rolls around and I'm terrified to ride outside!!! 

I have had the realization that people can become arena sour for sure!

(now I make a point of going to the open (no fence) outdoor arena as much as possible so that the 'fear' doesn't come back)


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I learned to ride out on the trail. I started out riding rental horses...nose to tail fashion. I never had lessons. 

I bought my first horse and just assumed I should ride him out like the rental horses. It was a lot different for sure, being in control of your own horse. And I am a big wuss! But I had a good first horse (an Arabian gelding) and it took about a year but I developed a good comfort level with him. (He was a lazy, perfect beginner's horse).

I did ride in the arena some, practicing things like trotting and cantering, but basically I just bought a horse and rode him out on the trails without lessons or knowing any better. Maybe not the recommended method of learning to ride but I did fine. It's been like 18 years now and I'm still a happy trail rider.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Well it was a lesson and I'm sure it was a lesson learned. Gland to hear she got back on! I'm sure her and her mother know the risks and if you want to ride, sometimes you need to take risks. Its even happend to people that have riding for years. Its an animal and you can't garantee anything. 
Hope she comes back for more lessons.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

DancingArabian said:


> Not everyone rides outside of an arena. Before I bought my horse he had NEVER gone outside of the arena. I know several people who own horses and don't even canter IN the arena and ONLY walk outside of it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think a person is doing the horse a disservice if they never train it to ride outside an arena. I personally wouldn't own a horse that I couldn't ride solo outside an arena. To me, the most spectacular well-bred horse in the world does me no good if he isn't safe to ride in the real world. 

I would think it would significantly limit the number of people that would buy the horse if he/she were sold too. Can you imagine anyone owning a horse 150 years ago that couldn't be ridden outside an arena? They are BORN to be outside the arena.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

trailhorserider said:


> I think a person is doing the horse a disservice if they never train it to ride outside an arena. I personally wouldn't own a horse that I couldn't ride solo outside an arena. To me, the most spectacular well-bred horse in the world does me no good if he isn't safe to ride in the real world.
> 
> I would think it would significantly limit the number of people that would buy the horse if he/she were sold too. Can you imagine anyone owning a horse 150 years ago that couldn't be ridden outside an arena? They are BORN to be outside the arena.


Well I got my new guy just a week ago, he's been kind of fresh and he's in a new barn and I've been trying a whole pile of different saddles on him, so I've been hiding out inside until next week....then I will take him outside to the open arena and work him and take a nice stroll across the fields


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

I put my cousin on my bomb-proof 15yo gelding after she had only been riding for 6 months. She hadn't learned to canter yet because she was too scared , so we were working on posting. She let the reins get long and the trot got too fast and he started to canter. Then she started screaming which made him go faster. I was telling her to sit up and pull back, but she didn't do it. Then she fell off and didn't want to get back on. We thought she was just going to be done riding, but guess what. She went to her instructor the next week and said, "I want to learn to canter because I want to be ready for what could happen". 

The point is- no horse is perfect, and you might have motivated this student to learn more or try harder so something like this doesn't happen again. I'm sure she and her mom understand that there are risks with riding- just make sure she is ok and don't push her too hard the next lesson.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

NBEventer said:


> I always tell my kids that when they fall off it means they are a real rider now. They get a laugh out of it.


I can see how this is helpful, but I just remember when I was in middle school I met a girl who told me that I wasn't a *real* rider because I hadn't had the good fortune of falling off yet.

I just remember thinking "Huh, I've been riding 5 more years than you... managed to stay on the horses when they bolted and bucked... but I'm not an actual rider?"

I've been in the game long enough now though that yes, I'm a real rider by all accounts and calculations. I've fallen off thanks to my own ambition while galloping bareback, fallen off due to bucks, spooks, and other shenanigans... and had a treeless saddle slide out from under me.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Trailhorserider-

Not all equestrians are trail riders, and the trails aren't that important to them. In fact, many high prized competition horses never see the trail. They have specific rings to do specific jobs. The roundpen, lesson arena, warm-up arena, the jump arena, the dressage arena, the show arena, ect. There are even arenas for trail horses. 

Although I am all for trail riding and I understand your point of view, many, many horses have not and do not go out on trails because its just not their job. Many competitors won't take their horses out because it can be an unecessary danger to that horse and god forbid it may leave some tail hair on a limb out there somewhere.

Not all horses will be "outside" horses. Those who act well in the ring will come unglued without the arena. Vice versa as well. Its to the horse's preference and job. Its just not practical to say "All horses should be out on trails!" Horses don't have to prove themselves in outside conditions anymore, because we don't rely on horses to take us to our destinations these days.

On another page, same book, the arena is a safety and a training tool. We teach young riders and schooling riders within the confines of this area to better their control, timing and aids. The enclosed area gives us a specific type of safety that an open field would not. We also use the arena as a training tool for our horses as well before we take them out on the arena. Its basically a large, flat area with fencing as a "fail safe" in case something would happen.

Never having been out on a trail can be a deal breaker to some, but it doesn't necessarily lower the value of the horse. To a serious dressage competitor, walking across a mud puddle isn't going to be as important as a well performed piaffe. Would it be ideal for that horse to behave on the trails as well as extend a trot to place first? Yes. But for those who want that ribbon, the trails don't matter too much. And for riders who want those trails, the extended trot doesn't matter. You value the horse at what its good at, and people will buy that horse based on the training in it's chosen discipline.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Eolith said:


> I can see how this is helpful, but I just remember when I was in middle school I met a girl who told me that I wasn't a *real* rider because I hadn't had the good fortune of falling off yet.
> 
> I just remember thinking "Huh, I've been riding 5 more years than you... managed to stay on the horses when they bolted and bucked... but I'm not an actual rider?"
> 
> I've been in the game long enough now though that yes, I'm a real rider by all accounts and calculations. I've fallen off thanks to my own ambition while galloping bareback, fallen off due to bucks, spooks, and other shenanigans... and had a treeless saddle slide out from under me.


Falling off = good rider is an old saying to make people feel better about being dumped.

It makes the faller feel better, and it brings down the people who haven't fallen yet to a certain level. It attempts to even out the playing field. 

Falling off is a learning experience. You learn everytime you fall off. My instructor used to tell me (which I then passed on to students)that when I fell off, to get up, dust myself off, catch the horse and thank him for the wonderful learning experience.

I don't use the "real riders fall off" thing anymore. If a kid tells me they have been riding for 4 years and have never fallen, I simply reply "It'll come" and leave it at that. Because it will come.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Falling off = good rider is an old saying to make people feel better about being dumped.
> 
> It makes the faller feel better, and it brings down the people who haven't fallen yet to a certain level. It attempts to even out the playing field.
> 
> ...


This. I have actually been thinking of rewording the way I say it to kids because I realized it can work in the opposite effect. 

I do like the way of putting it where falling off = a learning experience.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

I was always told it takes 7 falls to make a good rider. I remember asking my instructor why that was the case, when it seemed like you would be a better rider if you stayed on. And she told me that you have to fall off to learn how to stay on. 

I do remember my seventh fall though - it was several years after I'd started learning to ride, and I'd learned a hell of a lot more about riding by then, and it was a bit of an epiphany moment. I remembered what my instructor had said, and realised that it was nothing to do with the number, it was to do with knowing that there will be a lot of falls and that we can't improve until we accept that not only is falling off part of riding, but it's sometimes better to fall than to stay on...


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I dislike the whole concepts of falling = real/good rider or that a number of falls is some sort of threshold. It's very belittling to those of us who don't fall very often. You're not automatically a better rider than anyone else because you've fallen. Yes you certainly learn something from a fall and you may in fact have improved from it but it doesn't give you a higher rank than someone else.

I haven't fallen very often. This is because I'm conservative when riding and I'm also impressively sticky. I don't know what it is about the way I ride but there's been more than one occasion where I've bad people stop what they were doing to watch me recover my seat from an almost fall. Falling is easy, staying on is hard. Both make you better than you were but not necessarily better than someone else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> I dislike the whole concepts of falling = real/good rider or that a number of falls is some sort of threshold. It's very belittling to those of us who don't fall very often. You're not automatically a better rider than anyone else because you've fallen. Yes you certainly learn something from a fall and you may in fact have improved from it but it doesn't give you a higher rank than someone else.
> 
> I haven't fallen very often. This is because I'm conservative when riding and I'm also impressively sticky. I don't know what it is about the way I ride but there's been more than one occasion where I've bad people stop what they were doing to watch me recover my seat from an almost fall. Falling is easy, staying on is hard. Both make you better than you were but not necessarily better than someone else.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha yes I tell people that I'm too scared to fall off! I'm conservative too, but when all hell breaks loose I seem to have a good seat and stick with it (touching wood!)


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't feel bad. It could happen to anyone and any horse. A little girl was taking a lesson before me and was using the barn's most reliable lesson horse. A 25 yr old been there, done that, seen everything type of horse. Weellll, that day they went on trail and they didn't even make it to the end of the field, the horse decided she wanted to go back to the barn instead and turned around and full galloped back to the barn. Little girl stayed on (we now call her amazing velcro butt), but was a little scared. She still takes lessons, is a little shaken up, but her and her family knew of the risks involved with riding. Comes with the territory.


----------

